# Jalapeno red wine



## dralarms (Oct 27, 2017)

My sister came to visit and mentioned she had a red wine somewhere that had jalapenos in it. So I figured what the heck, I'd try anything once. 

Here is my recipe: 

1/2 gallon California red concentrate from www.homewinery.com 
4 gallons water
2 tablespoons pectic enzyme 
3 teaspoons fermax
Sugar to 1.090 (I think, I'll look this up tomorrow and correct if necessary)
Lavin 71b-1122 yeast
4 ounces of green jalapeno (meat only no seeds)

Fermented to 1.006 
Added kmeta and potassium sorbate 

Let clear and tasted, slight hint of jalapeno, not much at all.

Add 4 more jalapenos, again no seeds and left for about 10 days

Racked off using a small piece of cheesecloth to keep the jalapeno pieces out of the tube. 

Tasted. Very nice, not too much heat but more than before.

For cooking, you could add more jalapenos, but for drinking I think it's just about right.

Tastes much better than the "hatch" chili wine she brought me the last time, it's got a bad chemical taste (but most of all store bought wine tastes like that to me anyway).

I'll be the only one drinking it so 24 bottles will last me a couple years before having to make more. 

All in all another experiment sucess


----------



## jmac (Nov 7, 2017)

Wow this is pretty adventurous. You're saying some heat did come through? And you can taste jalapeno behind it all?


----------



## dralarms (Nov 7, 2017)

jmac said:


> Wow this is pretty adventurous. You're saying some heat did come through? And you can taste jalapeno behind it all?




I taste the flavor of jalapeno, not too much heat. It will be a good sipping wine.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 8, 2017)

I might have to try this ! I really like jalapeno's


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Nov 8, 2017)

I once went to a winery in Georgia who made some jalapeno wine. I felt adventurous and tried it. After I stopped choking and crying, I discovered that my sinuses were completely cleared out! Not sure it was worth it, though, I had smoke coming out of my ears for about an hour.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 8, 2017)

PandemoniumWines said:


> I once went to a winery in Georgia who made some jalapeno wine. I felt adventurous and tried it. After I stopped choking and crying, I discovered that my sinuses were completely cleared out! Not sure it was worth it, though, I had smoke coming out of my ears for about an hour.




There was entirely too much jalapeno in it.


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Nov 8, 2017)

Just a tad.


----------

